# South FL; beginers welcome; standards apply!



## Ab0b0 (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking for South FL players!

Hello, almost everyone. I am looking to join or possibly start a group in south FL. No rejects , please. If you walk into the game store and all of the "norms" leave, you are not welcome. People who wish to join must be capable of: standing up straight, speaking clearly (without *constantly* referring to star wars/trek, simpsons, obscure comic books, bad puns, etc.), showering weekly (I'm not *that* picky), brushing teeth semi-regularly (or using breath mints/gum), wearing *reasonably* clean clothes, breathing through your nose and mouth (palatial/septal deformities excused), shaving (trimmed beards&moustaches are OK), and making eye contact.

If you are still reading then you probably understand why I'm still looking. If you have any questions about whether or not you meet the above criteria, you're probably who I'm talking about. I'm not some kind of gaming gestapo! Its just that I used to take the above for granted, then I started playing RPG's. So, if you meet at *least* six of the above requirements, send me an e-mail. 

I'd like to set up a game of d20 D&D. I like to play, but I am also a pretty good GM. Gaming skills are desired, but the above criteria come first. After seeing the (hopefully not) "average" gamer specimen, I've decided that I'd rather teach gaming than hygene and social skills. Again, if you meet the above criteria (at *least* six or more) I'm willing to teach you how to play. The hobby needs more of you! In conclusion, South Floridians this a challenge to you. If you are willing to accept it, there will be vast amounts of gaming fun. Who knows, maybe even a girl might show up?!


----------



## mhensley (Oct 5, 2004)

South Florida?  That's a pretty vague area.  What city?


----------



## Ab0b0 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Plnatation/Davie*

Plantation or Davie. I'm willing to do a bit of driving. Anywhere in Broward is OK. Palm Beach or Dade might be, it depends where.

I've already met a few people who I'm DMing. Do you _need_ a player? Are you looking _to be_ a player? Let me know what's up, and if you're even within driving distance.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Ab0b0 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Tuesday evenings*

Well, it's been a while since I first posted this thread. I'm glad to say that it's worked! I've met some wonderful people with whom to game! Ironically, one of them ended up being a girl, but she's mentioned that she wouldn't mind having some other girl gamers with whom to associate. So, don't be scared, ladies. We're not a bunch of psycologically scarred virgins who will assault you if you don't have an "X" chromosome.

Back on topic, unfortunately, our group could still use another member or two. No, It's not because I haven't been able to find anyone who meet six+ requirements. It's because of scheduling and location conflicts. I guess you could say I haven't met enough locals with free time who meet six+ requirements, but I think that's a negative way of looking at things.

In conclusion, if you live nearby and meet six of my listed requirements please feel free to e-mail me. We've recently settled on Tuesday evenings as our weekly gaming time. Though, Saturday mornings/afternoons might also be a possibility.

Bill


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Dec 6, 2004)

Psst...  you mean a "y" chromosome.  Everybody has an "x" chromosome.


----------



## Green Knight (Jan 11, 2005)

I meet 7 out of 8 of your criteria (I'm a bit lax when it comes to shaving), but unfortunately I live in Dade county and am presently lacking in transportation. Oh well. Guess my hiatus from gaming will continue to go on with almost no interruption for my NINTH year, now!  Yeesh, I think I'm just going to give up the ghost and sell all my D&D books, already.


----------



## sumradagnoth (Apr 4, 2005)

*Too late?*

Hey, I know Im a bit late, but I just read your seeking gamers post on Enworld.

You still looking for another player?  15 yrs gaming experience here, and I meet all of those reqs. you mentioned in your post.
My gaming group just split up b/c half of the folks moved to Arizona... ugh.  Leaves me and my girlfriend left.  However, I think Id like to try getting involved with another group sans girlfriend (at least at first).  

Im up for most any 3.5 D&D campaign, and have been really itching to try Eberron.
Anyhow, let me know if Im too little too late with this.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## ku (Apr 15, 2005)

i read what had been writen here and i must say i'm always interrested in meeting new gamers. i recently moved here from Los Angeles, CA and my family or friends/gamers.

anyway, i meet a group of folks here who are a good group of... folks but i think i might want to try a new group for a change of pace. besides we have no girls  .

i live in north dade but i work in broward, so week days shouldn't be an issue. i mostly play D20 modern but D&D is exceptable for a change/period.

reach me by email if you all have a spot open for me to came a play with you all.

prophetic_1@hotmail.com 

thx

-ku-

ps - green knight hit me up. maybe i can come by a swoop you up.


----------

